# Reform Bench Drill (adjusting Hose)



## TPinheiro (May 27, 2015)

Hello to All, follow the pictures of the beginning of the renovation of an F1 FERMAN bench drill, bought in Sao Paulo in 1992 and due to the use of hose had time off approx 0.4 mm, the spring system to return did not exist more and the motor support that never paid will be replaced and after all mechanical repairs will paint and chromed some parts.



Here are the photos.


----------



## TPinheiro (May 27, 2015)

Here are the photos.


----------



## TPinheiro (May 27, 2015)

Glove made of bronze 65 attached at the end of the hose, and will start two 6mm bolts with brass tip squeezing the hose to take up slack.


----------



## Franko (May 27, 2015)

Nice work, TPinheiro.


----------



## brino (May 27, 2015)

Well done!
Please keep posting as you make progress.
-brino


----------



## TPinheiro (Jun 4, 2015)

Exchanged levers and manufactured new tips, the next job will be painting.


----------



## TPinheiro (Jun 4, 2015)

Exchanged levers and manufactured new tips, the next job will be painting.


----------

